# Slim won't let me log in,



## TAL15 (Jul 24, 2017)

I recently installed XFCE with Slim, but when I try to log in as any user, it just refreshes. Also, I can only log in as super user. When I try to log in VIA a normal user it says failed to execute login command


----------



## mrclksr (Jul 24, 2017)

Hi TAL15 ,

this thread should be moved to Desktop Usage -> X.org.

Anyway, please post the content of the user's .xsession.


----------



## TAL15 (Jul 25, 2017)

mrclksr said:


> Hi TAL15 ,
> 
> this thread should be moved to Desktop Usage -> X.org.
> 
> Anyway, please post the content of the user's .xsession.


How do I get that?


----------



## TAL15 (Jul 25, 2017)

TAL15 said:


> How do I get that?


Also, I can't access user files, when I attempt to log in as root it starts processing. But then it goes back to asking me my username and password


----------



## jon_d (Jul 25, 2017)

Sounds like you're missing .xinitrc.

CTRL-ALT-F1 to get to vt0 shell login.
Create .xinitrc:
https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x11-wm.html
(or: cp /usr/local/etc/xdg/xfce4/xinitrc .xinitrc)
CTRL-ALT-F9 to get back to X.


----------



## TAL15 (Jul 25, 2017)

I just did a reinstall of my entire GUI. It's all good now


----------

